# Pigeons Netted yesterday in NYC



## avia (Mar 3, 2009)

Pigeons Netters were witnessed netting pigeons along 9th Avenue yesterday in the middle of busy rush hour. An enterprising individual tried to get a nearby traffic cop to assist in apprehending the netters.
The netters were confronted by this individual & made to release about 15-20 pigeons, but the netters fled the scene because law enforcement would not assist.
FYI: Netting Pigeons is a crime. Pigeons are considered the property of the city & cannot be gathered up by people trying to make a dollar off them by selling them to gun clubs or restaurants. For those of you who actively care for & feed flocks in & around the ny metro area please carry this information on you:

To turn in pigeon netters (state of New York), please call the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation Tips Hotline at 800-847-7332 and Dispatch number at 718- 482-4885.


Officer Buckley 718-482-4885, email: [email protected]

Lieutenant Rivers at 718-482-6431

Officer Joseph Pane at 718-482-4941[/B]


Individuals with information may call the HSUS toll-free live pigeon shoot tip line at 1-800-637-4124.
Take an active stance & don't expect some other person to stop this from happening. Photograph the faces of the netters, memorize license plates & gather any other documentation of the event if you can.
The netters in this case were 2 Hispanic men in their mid 20's to early 30's. 
They were in a white van, plate # FSH 5863/NY State. They used a hoop net which they lay on the ground & throw seeds over. When the birds feed, they scoop them up with the hoop.
This information has been reported to the relevant agencies.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It's interesting, they are not native but are almost protected in the cities.

I think these people are scum and good on you for passing on the info for others.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

The fact that NYC has the dept's and avenues to do something about this is very, very good. It only takes one witness to get a license plate and call.

Undoubtedly these poor Ferals are taken away, kept in horrible conditions, and used for shooting events.

Unfortunately, not all municipalities would even raise a finger to stop these bastards.
But it is good to know that some do.

It isn't so much a matter of 'protected' or not. But more a matter of animal cruelty laws on the books. THAT is where we have the best argument that mistreatment of Pigeons should be enforced, as an anti-cruelty measure.

A lot of places, even town and city dept's...will just say "well, they aren't wild animals, and they aren't pets.... they are Feral.... so not considered protected and we ain't gonna do anything about that" ...or whatever, some version of this....

But it is important to research all the applicable codes and laws in your area....civil, criminal, health, animal cruelty, etc. Because in most places, you WILL find a law on the books which is applicable to showing that this cruelty (trapping, shooting, poisoning) is in fact illegal and enforceable; and the squeaky wheel will eventually get some action from an enforcement agency. Many times, that is all it takes.

As an example...I have read various versions of this: "I called the city and told them this guy has been shooting the Pigeons with a bb gun, and they told me it's not illegal to shoot pigeons in this county. So there's nothing I can do about it, and nothing they are gonna do about it. "

But, if you frame the issue as "with due respect, let me explain this in a different way. There's a guy in my neighborhood shooting a bb gun in public, at birds flying in the air and at small animals on the ground....and he doesn't hit them all the time. This is a public safety issue"....THEN the agency/dept. is bound to do something. There has just been a report of a person firing a dangerous device in public.

Likewise with poisoning. "Oh, well...there's no law against it in these her parts, pardner." Yes, but...."well, you see...the poisoned food is also being eaten by sparrows, finches, jays, robins, and ...." THOSE species ARE "wildlife"...and there are bound to be laws against that. "Plus there's residual amounts of the stuff left on the siudewalk and I have seen peoples' dogs eat the remnants, also."

So once again, it leverages a dept. to do _something_.

My point: if you are in those places not as on top of animal cruelty as NYC, do not just take the word of the first person at "the city" who tells you otherwise.


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 3, 2007)

Asking for your help on getting license plate numbers as well as names of known pigeon netters. Have a local farmers market in PA that have been selling pigeons for over 30 years. Been watching and several crates of what I call feral pigeons have come in. Pretty sure they are going to pigeon shoots in PA. I'm helping to stop these shoots. Have spotted plates from known netters in the past and need an update on recent ones. Know pigeons but not sure about ones in NY. Crates of pigeons at this auction were all the blue black color. Would this describe ones in NY? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Asking for your help on getting license plate numbers as well as names of known pigeon netters. Have a local farmers market in PA that have been selling pigeons for over 30 years. Been watching and several crates of what I call feral pigeons have come in. Pretty sure they are going to pigeon shoots in PA. I'm helping to stop these shoots. Have spotted plates from known netters in the past and need an update on recent ones. Know pigeons but not sure about ones in NY. Crates of pigeons at this auction were all the blue black color. Would this describe ones in NY? Any info would be appreciated.


why not go under cover and ask where this supply of pigeons come from and who you would talk too.


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 3, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> why not go under cover and ask where this supply of pigeons come from and who you would talk too.


Already believe they come from NY. Two years ago had a list of pigeon netters and plate numbers. Able to find two of them at this sale. If found there again I can report them. Believe it is a hispanic male that hangs around so he can bring his crates home. Saw him two weeks ago with middle aged kids. Involved with trying to stop pigeon shoots in PA. Details are at PaShame.org. Warning it is pretty graphic.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty sad also if someones banded pigeons has fallen in with those poor feral s. The poachers probably dont even check to see if they are somebodies pets. Hopefully somebody can help and get these criminals off the streets.


----------

